# Incubating Chicken Eggs



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl submitted a new Article:

Incubating Chicken Eggs



> *Obtaining Hatching Eggs*
> Fertile eggs can usually be obtained from hatcheries, poultry breeders, E-bay, Craigslist, and other sources. You can look online or in the yellow pages of your phone directory for names of hatcheries and poultry breeders. If possible pick up fertile eggs instead of having them shipped. Many things can go wrong when eggs are shipped, such as x-rays, rough handling, over heating or under heating, etc. All these factors can play a roll in whether a fertile...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## Martin (Dec 12, 2012)

Best overall description of the entire incubation process I have ever read!


----------

